# Getting ready



## buddogmutt

Okay, just came from harborside health clinic...I grabbed..3-Cookies.....3 Platinum Cookies....3 purple urkle......in the cup are a cross of cherry bomb & wild Tai land Ryder....also have a few much bigger outside...I'll get pics of those tomorrow when the sun is up....mind you I start my outdoor indoor...they'll be 3ft by the time they start their outside session...no greenhouse...just the sun this time 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Babies......most recent pollination project... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Close up...... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Okay...All are in a mix of fox farms and Emerald Triangle 420 soils.......vegging under T8's...24hr light schedule.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Already.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

OH BOY, can't wait to see your grow this year. Glad you are back.  T8'S? not T5's? have we had this conversation before?  Anyway, i have seen your grows and you always rock the outdoors. Very cool Bud. I will be watching this. Hows the dog?


----------



## buddogmutt

Hey Rose.....yeah the girls are looking good...going to be a fun ride..I'll grab pics of the plants I already have outside(still in pots)...I just took a pic of my boy since u asked...he's just relaxing at the moment 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Pullen up a chair.


----------



## Rosebud

Give him a big hug from me. He just looks huggable there, in the yard protecting, not so much.

Scoot over Weedhopper and leave room for me.

Mojo Bud for the grow.


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant,,the dogs in the way.


----------



## buddogmutt

WeedHopper said:


> Cant,,the dogs in the way.



Lol....welcome my friend...twist on and enjoy the ride


----------



## WeedHopper

I will.. do not feed the dog any beans,,i am way to close.


----------



## buddogmutt

Already outside....all are still potted...only getting 13hrs of day light so I have them grouped around my backyard light until nature is on at least 14hrs of day light...around the end of the month for me...4/20/15 they"ll go in ground.....the ones in the tent won't go out until the 1st or 2nd wk of May...they'll remain on a 24hr light schedule until then... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

........ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.....this one is extra special...from over seas seed bank....cherry bomb....great strain, definitely worth a google...... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Clones done with transplant shock and are starting to grow...seedlings all are doing great...all in all I'm very happy... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice sea of wittle babies. Yehaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

Looking good man


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Bud, that all looks awesome. See, the dog scares me to death in that pic. But laying on the couch, not at all.  

Your plants are rocking. greenest of mojo to you Bud.


----------



## buddogmutt

Thank you everyone for the kind words...it's going to be a fun ride...stay tuned...


----------



## buddogmutt

Ok....cups are gone...all are in their 1gal pots until I see what they are..here's the interesting thing...these are from an Auto Strain I pollinated (cherry bomb). The male was an unknown. One of the over seas seeds that should've been either a feminized or auto seed (as they were the only type of seeds I ordered). The Interesting thing is so far the seeds end up being an auto plant or a female...I have yet to have one pop up male..is that to say a pollinated auto strain will only produce auto or feminized seeds?......hmmmmmm? So far.....yes....as far as my experimentation has shown me...the girls outdoor, all but one are the females from the last germ session..all the rest were autos I grew out....those of you who have popped in on my posts over the years know...I LOVE TO EXPERIMENT....this is just my latest.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Just a bunch of happy girls.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Another look...more Cookies seeds added(blue cups more in germ phase)....grabbed two more clones they're still in "transplant shock"...going to be a nice session... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

All girls.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000

Awesome positive vibes bro!


----------



## Rosebud

Those are a bunch of happy girls.  Beautiful Bud.


----------



## buddogmutt

000StankDank000 said:


> Awesome positive vibes bro!



Thanks.....and welcome! Feel free to stop by any time....


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> Those are a bunch of happy girls.  Beautiful Bud.



Thanks Rose, I can't wait to put them in ground and let them take off....!


----------



## buddogmutt

First round, in the ground....all "in ground" are a combination of 3 Girl Scout Cookies....3 Platinum Cookies & 3 Purple Erkle....and 1 (the big one) is Cherry bomb (from seed from UK seed bank)...Purple x Chocolate Thai one of my crosses is reveging nice....the ones in pots are some autos finishing....still have more indoor going out next weekend...they need to get a bit bigger....still indoor are 2 Platinum Girl Scout Cookies (Dark Heart Cut Clones)...20 Girl Scout Cookie Seeds (in cups)...and 15 Cherry Bomb x Wild Thai Land Ryder Crosses (from seed)...from my last pollination project... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Cherry Bomb from seed 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Platinum cookies from clone 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

My cross reveging 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Transplant shock must be over. Noticing nothing but new growth..all is looking good. The 5 autos I had left over are outside as well...tents are on 12/12 sexing seeds at the moment. and being autos the more light the better and outside provides more light then indoors at the moment... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Left side 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Auto close-up. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Another angle 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Platinum cookie..this one really likes the outdoor..she just jumped ahead.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

What a nice spot for your grow. That will be looking a like a forest soon.  It is good to know when you go outside. i haven't got that down quite yet.

Greenest of mojo to you and the dog.


----------



## buddogmutt

Heres a great tool to help with that Rose

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/USA/

Just enter you local info....

And thanks for popping in...always a pleasure...


----------



## Rosebud

So Bud, help a girl that may be too stoned to figure it out.  I veg under 24 hour light. So anything less should trigger flowering right? Then they will reveg?  Tell me what i want. lol


----------



## buddogmutt

I veg under 24 as well, a few weeks before they go out I change my veg lights to 16 on 8 off...with 14hrs being the minimum light exposer needed to veg 16hrs preps them for natures sun rise and set schedule and makes the indoor to outdoor transition very easy on the plants and they remain in veg mode and grow. So timing that with the sun rise/set calendar I showed you is all I do every year.. You see in my earlier pics...all theses started indoor under 24 hrs of t8 lighting...hope this helps a bit...


----------



## buddogmutt

Just a cool pic of a visitor in my garden 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

OMg he is looking right at me.  Seriously looks like Jiminy Cricket. Orangesunshine needs this for his avatar.  Very cool  Bud!!!!!

Yes, that helps, thank you.


----------



## buddogmutt

Looks like he smiled for the pic...lol


----------



## buddogmutt

Alls looking good..added 2 new girls (in between) the two rows...those are Girl Scout Cookies also, just from a different farmer (DarkHeart Cut Clones)..the Girl Scout Cookie seedlings are sexing indoor just waiting to join their sisters in the soil..the autos are finishing up nicely considering how much less light they're recieving...all in all a very happy garden.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Auto finishing 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Another auto 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Nice mutt, must be a real pleasure to grow outdoors, the girls look great.


----------



## buddogmutt

Girl Scout Cookie seeds sexing... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Kravenhead said:


> Nice mutt, must be a real pleasure to grow outdoors, the girls look great.



Thanks...and yes it is...I love it..was just sitting out there medicating and felt like taking a few pics...


----------



## buddogmutt

Last shot....the 2 new girls are in between the two rows...they'll catch up in no time... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000

That's so awesome that you can grow outside like that. 
Looking good positive vibes bro.


----------



## buddogmutt

000StankDank000 said:


> That's so awesome that you can grow outside like that.
> Looking good positive vibes bro.



Thanks for the compliment. And yes I love outdoor growing...it's the high point of every year...planting time that is...welcome and enjoy the show...


----------



## buddogmutt

Just to help the two new girls catch up...had the extra material...

STEP 1 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Step 2 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Step 3 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Step 4 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Step 4 single view 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Bud, what is the purpose of the plastic?


----------



## buddogmutt

Keeps the wind off the lil new girls...added warmth in the day...had to put them out a bit early...tents are on 12/12 sexing...

Just a greenhouse effect


----------



## Rosebud

Great idea.


----------



## buddogmutt

I try....FYI... They have tops to lock in the heat..just took the pic too early


----------



## buddogmutt

For an early harvest...gonna 12/12 this one...to hold me over until harvest..Cherry bomb.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Looking good...here's my light DEP cover..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

So-far...so good 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Garden In full effect.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Just a nice pic...one of the autos finishing 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Okay, the first female of the Girl Scout Cookies in the tent has emerged. So within the next few days I'll have them in their new homes as I'm sure they'll show their sex in the next few days to come. All seeds were germ'd then planted together all are the same strain. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Here's the plant that grew in that spot last year... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

2 more have been added...as soon as two more Girl Scout Cookie seeds show female, they'll go in ground and that will be it for the out door in ground plants.. Some will be potted, three will be LST'd and grown indoors... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

A closer look 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Looking good so far 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Alls looking good....light dep coming along 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Light dep close up 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Just a look 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Other side 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Um Bud, you are being kind of a show-off...LOL, your look much farther along and better looking than mine.   Just kidding, they look great.  Are you starting flower now?  Greenest of mojo my friend.


----------



## buddogmutt

Thanks Rose...this is the beginning of my veg season.. My natural flowering schedule isn't until August...


----------



## WeedHopper

Niceeeee


----------



## buddogmutt

WeedHopper said:


> Niceeeee




Thanks


----------



## Rosebud

I thought that they looked like they were beginning to flower. whatever, nice.


----------



## buddogmutt

The seeds were on 12/12 being sexed out...so they my have shown signs...also there is one being light dep...and some autos were finishing...


----------



## buddogmutt

All is well...light dep plant and autos that were finishing have been harvested. Came out great. Rest are growing up happily... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Another shot 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Purple Erkle close up 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Did some gardening today so I snapped a few pics

First pic...one Cookie and one Girl Scout Cookie from seed.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

2nd pic...Cookie from pic.1 and one Purple Erkle... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Pic3....Platinum Girl Scout Cookie in the center...one "Cookies" on the rear left... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Pic 4....Purple Erkle 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

pic 5...another Girl Scout Cookie from seed 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Pic 6 another Platinum Girl Scout Cookie..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Here's a last minute addition Girl Scout Cookie...this will join the two indoor on 12/12 this weekend... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud

Great looking plants. Just looking in and have to say it again, Great Looking Plants! Smokin!


----------



## buddogmutt

And last a sickly lil cookie that won't die and I won't  get rid of....lol...it is what it is...feel free to comment on diagnosis....just know..I won't change a thing I'm doing to it...which is just feeding them earth juice diet this year as seen in the pic above... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

tcbud said:


> Great looking plants. Just looking in and have to say it again, Great Looking Plants! Smokin!



Thanks for stopping by...and thanks again for the compliment...


----------



## buddogmutt

Almost forgot...here's the lil weak one that's going to fight to survive...lol.such a resilient plant... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud

Subscribed! Can't wait to view the buds. I love outdoor.


----------



## buddogmutt

tcbud said:


> Subscribed! Can't wait to view the buds. I love outdoor.




Me too.....pull up a chair and enjoy...::afroweed:


----------



## Rosebud

Have you come a long way or what. Man! speechless here. looks great. wonderful job.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> Have you come a long way or what. Man! speechless here. looks great. wonderful job.



Great to see ya Rose....thanks....


----------



## trillions of atoms

Sweet job bud!


----------



## buddogmutt

trillions of atoms said:


> Sweet job bud!




Thanks .....


----------



## buddogmutt

Forgot this pic...here's a late addition Cookies from seed...I got shrooms popping up all around her...I'm just pulling the shrooms and throwing away...but it's a first...must be all the poo I'm putting in the ground combined with the shade from the plant..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

I had one in-ground platinum cookie clone that has been unhappy her entire life..obvious sign of weak genetics. It's in the beginning stages of flowering and I finally decided to transplant her into a big pot, 20gal filled with Kellogg's Patio Plus soil...honestly I thought it would've died by now..so now I have two potted strugglers... 

HERE SHE IS IN-GROUND AND VERY UNHAPPY... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

New home 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Just to show how early it is in flower phase... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

In her new home...update pics in a couple weeks... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Seeded cookies are finally starting to show signs flowering...I did notice the "12/12 stretch" looking good though....here's one from seed easy to access for a pic...

A close up 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Entire plant 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

The clones...... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Close up....... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Another plant 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

My cat has joined the patrol team 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wow! Got yourself a forest out there. 

So, i wonder if there had been something in the soil in that one spot that the plant didn't like.. Keep us posted. 

Looking beautiful Bud. so glad you are here doing this.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> Wow! Got yourself a forest out there.
> 
> So, i wonder if there had been something in the soil in that one spot that the plant didn't like.. Keep us posted.
> 
> Looking beautiful Bud. so glad you are here doing this.



It was that "something in the soil" or just a week clone...all holes were dug out and filled with the Kelloggs soil....all surrounding plants are doing great...who knows...lol...I've done all I could....

Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## buddogmutt

The Cookies are coming.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

I love night pics...more cookies 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

GSC enjoying a peaceful sleep 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful shot of that cookies.  I too have a pretty nice Instant cookies... We are going to have smoking those girls.


----------



## buddogmutt

Just a few shots 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Ok....that's all  for now...

Here's one of 3 purple Erkle.....the only non GSC strain in the garden this session. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

What is that last one Bud?


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> What is that last one Bud?



Purple Erkle


----------



## Rosebud

Just beautiful. I am sorry i messed up your pictures, i can delete my post.


----------



## buddogmutt

Messed up how?....lol...it's sooo not that serious....


----------



## buddogmutt

Just a couple more that for some reason didn't load...

Here's a Dark Heart Nursery Clone "Berner" made popular in SF...have only two of these. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

And the last of the Girl Scout Cookie added from seed...

Check out that true GSC structure....I can't wait to see it budded... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Platinum Girl Scout Cookies.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Just a nice pic of a forming bud

Platinum Girl Scout Cookie.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud

I had heard GSCookies didnt do well outdoors, You are rocking them there.  Great job! Am inspired to think of running a couple GSCookies.


----------



## buddogmutt

tcbud said:


> I had heard GSCookies didnt do well outdoors, You are rocking them there.  Great job! Am inspired to think of running a couple GSCookies.



Thanks...actually I heard the same..which is why I had to see for myself. I'm not mad at all at the results....they need A LOT of sun and a High ppm.(dangerously high for other strains!)....they're nute whores!...for lack of a better word...lol..primarily N...to "thrive" both are required...fortunately myself and my area provide both. We've had a week of 100'+ weather. Today was 105'...just watering daily and the plants love it...! Pics coming tomorrow..too tired now..


----------



## buddogmutt

Couple cookie pics 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

A bit closer.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

And a bit closer...taken with better cam... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Looking Beautiful  BDMutt...Taken with better cam... ?? What size lens would one need to get pics like that?? I need to shop for a new Camera....


----------



## buddogmutt

mrcane said:


> Looking Beautiful  BDMutt...Taken with better cam... ?? What size lens would one need to get pics like that?? I need to shop for a new Camera....



Thanks for the compliment.
I use my cell phone cam (galaxy 5) then email them to myself,  save and upload from my ipad gallery.


----------



## buddogmutt

Purple Urkle coming in very nice...no color yet but so smelly and sticky... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Girl Scout Cookie from seed 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Girl Scout Cookie from clone...about 2 more wks 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

I couldn't help it, I had to snip a sample. She just got put in a nice dark place to dry..looking so nice and smelling so sweet. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

After manicure..Platinum Girl Scout Cookie...harvesting the rest in 2 weeks. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful!


----------



## buddogmutt

Thanks tc.


----------



## buddogmutt

Looking nice 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

